# Dayton Ohio Area



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Looking for subs in the Dayton area, this includes Englewood, Riverside, and other surrounding areas. Please Email if your interested in working and what your equipment and capabilities are and I will get back to you. [email protected]

Please include what hours you are available.

Thanks Joe


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Still looking for subs in and around the Dayton area.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*sub's in miami valley area*

we work the north dayton area, looking also looking for sub work...Call me please!


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Back to the top


----------

